
How we designed the software for the Brex rewards platform - pedrofranceschi
https://medium.com/brexeng/building-a-rewards-platform-from-scratch-ff4e22124658
======
pedrofranceschi
Pedro here, co-founder of Brex (YC W’17,
[https://brex.com/](https://brex.com/)) writing about a major product update.
In June 2018 we first shared with the HN community the launch of our corporate
card for startups. Here’s our first post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17418813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17418813)

Just as we built our underwriting and issuing platform from scratch, we built
our rewards platform internally, rather than use third-party software that
typically comes as a module within existing bank industry softwares.

I have outlined the technical details of what we built in this blogpost. Would
love to hear some feedback from the HN community :)

~~~
therein
I have been seeing billboards for Brex on my way to or back from US101, saying
BrexIt. Always caught my eye, making me think it must make SEO pretty hard. :)

Either way, good luck. Looks like a good platform.

~~~
pedrofranceschi
Thanks! :)

